# Bachmann Amtrak truck replacement



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have some of those older Bachmann Amtrak lighted cars, you know the ones with the plagued metal wheels that have no roll just resistance. Well mine have gotten to the state where if you push it with your hand they stop and I fear it's going to attack the locos. Just wondering if there was a magical fix, or a good truck replacement, the lights aren't nessacary, but everyone loves them. It would also be nice if the couplers worked better, these ones like to jar at funny angles haha.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It might just be easier to replace the trucks, here would be two options.
http://www.micro-trains.com/trucks_6Passenger.php

http://www.katousa.com/images/800023.jpg


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

running to the model train store to get some trucks! We shall see the turnout probaly will be a bigger purchase lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well it turns out that bachmann amtrak cars that came in the blue box cannot have the wheels replaced. The way the coils and turns and such need to be they didn't work, so the train shop guy gave me $10 for them and I picked up a nice phase 2 set!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is another option :laugh: I'm sure these new ones should roll nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Question about those Kato trucks, where can I pick up 7 with couplers and 1 without lol. They don't need pickups, but I have to replace the rapid couplers


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Kato passenger trucks you might find on the Kato USA website under replacement parts >>> passenger cars and trucks as a passenger car part. These trucks screw in and have pickups, but the pickups probably aren't the same as Bachman. Also, not cheap, probably $10 or so per pair or more.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't need em for Bachmann's anymore, they are Minitrix Phase II Amtracks.

Sounds like Kato makes a knuckle conversion kit as well.

Ordered some Micro-trains, but will wait and see don't like the couple look though, Atlas's look better.


----------

